

Less and More: The Design Ethos of Dieter Rams (new book) - nixme
http://www.yatzer.com/2042_less_and_more__the_design_ethos_of_dieter_rams

======
wmf
Rams has been cited as a major influence on Jonathan Ive's designs for Apple,
so iFans may find this book interesting.

------
alanthonyc
Nice. $750 on Amazon though...

